# Adding Navigation and Backup Camera Questions



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Depends on whether you want to look stock - less of a chance of theft etc. or do you want something different.


Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes

Replacing MyLink Stereo with Aftermarket


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The problem of going third party is you're likely to lose connection to set car options.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

My main goal was integrated, OEM looking GPS in my Cruze. I like the tablet idea, but my only desire was GPS so I went this route. 7" Garmin GPS units are still pretty pricey, so I went with a 6" display. 7" display might not fit as well. I think it turned out great! I found my used Garmin Nuvi 2639LMT for $100 shipped on eBay with free lifetime maps & traffic. Some of the Garmins have a backup camera option, so you would want to look for that. I bought the JC Custom relocation kit from a member here for $41.95 shipped. The install was pretty simple. I used automotive 3M double sided sticky tape to hold the GPS unit in place. There was a tiny gap on the top & bottom where the GPS wasn't quite big enough to overlap the bezel, so I added black electrical tape as well. I didn't bother with the rubber strap the kit comes with to help hold the GPS in place. I ran the power cable down along the driver's side to access the power port. The only two down sides I can tell so far are some times I get a bad glare/reflection on the screen which could be fix with an anti-glare screen protector and since the GPS isn't mounted on the windshield, the audio is not as loud at full volume. I placed a piece of plastic behind it to help "rebound" the audio and also added a 2' 5 wire USB extension so I don't have to take the dash apart to update it once a year.


----------

